# 24x18x12 Froglet grow-out



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

So, I got a viv for next to nothing thanks to a coworker. I needed to order extra drainage stuff as it only just covered the bottom, and new substrate along with some calcium bearing clay substrate to add in (I might add a few pellets to the root zone of some nutrient deficient plants in my other vivs). There's nice piece of wood that I broke in half, sort of, and a dinosaur skull. Other than that, it will be plants and a coco-hut. I really want to get oak leaf creeping fig, but that will have to wait until it warms up. I'm in no rush to get it planted, but I'm impatient to see what it looks like with the substrate and hardscape in. 

Obviously I'm jumping the gun, because I have no breeding activity. I'm planning on getting another viv set up for azureus (I promised my wife and older son as they want the big blue frog) next year. I'm going to get some tadpoles next spring, raise them up and hopefully get a pair. They will most likely be the first inhabitants of this vivarium. Well, that's my dream anyway!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Got the sides painted to cover up the silicone/styrofoam mess.


Here's the layout I decided on. No leaf litter/plants/microfauna yet. I wanted an open area in the center front to feed and observe the little ones. The back corners will each have taller plants. (lemon ginger and undecided) The background will have oak leaf creeping fig (I'll be in the market for some in the spring!). I would like to incorporate some Marcgravia, maybe on the wood. . Baby tears (or some other short plant) in the back where the two wood pieces meet. I'll probably toss in a brom pup in the background there as well. I'm not sure about plants behind the coco hut and skull yet, I dont' want to ruin the depth this tank already has (Jewel orchid, macodes petola nearly forgot about that!).


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I decided to plant, and its a good thing! Its going to take a loooong time to fill in! Not much to say at this point, but we'll see how it grows in!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s been slow-going (growing?). There have been a few failed plant cuttings and issues with low humidity in a cooler winter basement. The jewel orchids are doing great. All I’m hoping for is enough plant cover to make them feel more secure, but not to hinder my ability to monitor the froglets. I cut off my first Neoregalia pup and placed it in today. I’m hapoy with the amount of hiding places.
There should be some vertebrates next month, I’m expecting front legs to pop very soon!


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks awesome! Have you considered adding some branches / cork tubes in the back half to give them some more more climbing space / usable area? My Azureus do love to climb - usually I see 1-2 somewhere "upstairs" (12-24 inches above the substrate).


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

eMCRay said:


> Looks awesome! Have you considered adding some branches / cork tubes in the back half to give them some more more climbing space / usable area? My Azureus do love to climb - usually I see 1-2 somewhere "upstairs" (12-24 inches above the substrate). I wanted to keep the center fairly open to observe then easily during feeding. Time will tell if that plan works out well!


Not for this viv. It’s a 24x18x12 so there’s not a lot of space for hard scape and for my hands. The large price of wood has a tunnel under it, and the background should be easily climbable. This is for froglets so I need easy access (to take the wood out) to catch frogs.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Frogmanjared said:


> Not for this viv. It’s a 24x18x12 so there’s not a lot of space for hard scape and for my hands. The large price of wood has a tunnel under it, and the background should be easily climbable. This is for froglets so I need easy access (to take the wood out) to catch frogs.


Ahh yep with that height adding vertical space is tough! It seemed taller than it actually looks, so props to your build in that case!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

eMCRay said:


> Ahh yep with that height adding vertical space is tough! It seemed taller than it actually looks, so props to your build in that case!


Thanks! I tried to design it to seem deep with the way the wood is placed. I actually remembered something from middle school art class!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

There will be more updates to this thread now that there are some actual inhabitants now! I found one two days OOTW, and was so relieved to see it alive.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Almost forgot to update a progress pic. The petri lid is only in there until the froglets have fully absorbed their tails and have been seen foraging for food.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Fun to watch them getting better at climbing! I’m very curious to see how their patterns change as they grow! I’m hopeful that this one will be very blue and fine spotting.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I fed the froglets springtails today. It was nice to see all the froglets out and about.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow, they’ve grown a lot in two weeks! They are around 3/4” now. I want them to get a little more bold before I move them to their adult tank and let them grow up /separate out.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I guess I haven't updated this in a long time! This is a picture from a few months ago when I last added fresh leaf litter. The Macodes petola has created a dense forest that I've taken numerous cutting from. There are currently 7 froglets/juvenile finespot Leucomalas in here. Two more to come out of the water soon.
I've also realized that I may need to add a second viv to raise froglets in later this year. It's a 48"wide rack, so I'm not sure if I try to squeeze another 24x18x12 or go with 18x18x12.








Froglet overload! I raise the tads in 32oz deli cups. This cup is only used for their first steps.
























These two just ventured onto land last week. It's going to be very difficult to part with these ones! Bullseye Finespots. I really want to hold one of them back, but I don't want to trade/sell their parents (my first darts).


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m sick, so I’ve got nothing better to do this morning, lol.










It's nearly time to hack the jewel forest down again! There's so many shoots ready to pop through, I usually open up space so they can grow without hindrance from larger stems. This was a planting of three cuttings that has grown into a forest. As you can see, the juveniles love it!


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Frogmanjared said:


> I’m sick, so I’ve got nothing better to do this morning, lol.


Love the first picture. Look Ma, no velcro!!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

As I was putting feeding stuff away, I saw ALL the juveniles! I thought there were only 10, but there are 11! Most are pictured here.


----------

